# Disaster :( 130g front glass cracked and let the water go!



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Picked up a 130g tank, filled it with water, came home to a huuge crack in the font pane and no water  The fish have been transferred but wow what bad luck for me. Thank god the tank was setup in the garage haha all the water flowed onto the driveway. 





-Anyone have a cheap 130g lol
-Anyone able to fix the front glass?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man, sucks having a tank crack on you. Theres a cheap 180g for 125$

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...ipment-price-sell-vancouver-33116/#post268126


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh boy what a surprise, good thing it was in the garage in a way u were lucky


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ouch man. I feel your pain. I had a 220g sw reef tank with 90g sump crack on me, sending close to 300g of water all over my livingroom. So, it could have been worse. At least your disaster happened in your garage and not inside the house.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Lucky it was in garage! Maybe it was not level?


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Yikes!! I hope you recover soon! Hope the fish are ok too


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hope you did not pay much for the defective tank. Hope it can be resealed and used. That's got to suck. Hope the fish are good.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What a horrible surprise to come home to! I'm glad that you were able to rescue your fish. (I'm sure they're glad, too.)


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Hope you did not pay much for the defective tank. Hope it can be resealed and used. That's got to suck. Hope the fish are good.


Not much hope in fixing a cracked front pane. sorry to hear, absolutely sucks.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea thats what i though  I'll jsut have to try to find an incredible deal on a 130g because i have all the equipment and stand now


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

STANKYfish said:


> Lucky it was in garage! Maybe it was not level?


it was like an 1/8 off would that really break the glass


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually has to do with the surface the aquarium was on. A crack will start from a high spot on a stand usually. Depends where the crack started......


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

How long had it been set up? Could it have had a hairline crack that you did not notice and the pressure of the full tank made it give away. There are a couple on Craigslist I think for $200 or so. Good luck.

140 Gallon Aquarium

115 gal aquarium fish tank

Very large glass tank/aquarium


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Too much of a hassle to fix a front panel that size. U should look into buying a cheap one off Craigslist or the states.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

MEDHBSI said:


> it was like an 1/8 off would that really break the glass


 Yes, imo, as we had a 108g that was just a fraction off , fine when filled, by morning water coming out. We always put syrofoam under all our tanks now just to correct any imperfections that may arise.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

i have a 55 in the house no styrofoam under tank on stand, is that safe??? Would it crack or break?


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Smallermouse said:


> i have a 55 in the house no styrofoam under tank on stand, is that safe??? Would it crack or break?


i don't think everyone has styrofoam under their tanks. If it is level should be ok. Mine is just more earthquake proof :lol:


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, tidal wave! Hope the fish are ok, and glad it wasn't in your house!


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

My tank is not level. It leans more to the right side. Water level is lower on the left side.its a 55g on a stand. Would it explode?


----------

